# Where did the Doves go?



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Season started off good for me, Not as good as last year but getting 20 or so every time out. Im in NE Ohio, and it seems this past cold front has moved all of them. Im not even seeing them flying let alone landing near the decoys. Anybody else been struggling this past week?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, if you were getting 20 or so each time out, then you killed more than you are alowed to daily, therfore you have eliminated the species. 15 is the daily legal limit.

Second, at this point in the season you need to hunt unhunted private property, public land will be completly devoid of Doves, mostly because of you illegally over hunting them.

Hope you get fined and lose your hunting license.


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Im sorry. Should have said "we" not "I" when saying we got 20 a day. Dont hunt by myself to often. I know limit is 15, your not the only one who knows how to read the regulations. And second I am lucky enough to have permission to hunt some good fields. (Dont worry, i have permission slips already signed). I was just wondering if anybody else had struggled latly.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

They went South. That's what migratory birds in the northern hemisphere do this time of year.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Look for farmers starting to cut corn, was out the other night didn't see a single bird, so I left and down the road a farmer had a couple passes down and the wire was packed with birds waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I drove back a farm lane last night & the hay field that was cut earlier that day was covered up in doves. Saw a couple more fields like that on my drive home from work, too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've been to mosquito and the grand river fields. I see them flying on my way and sitting on wires on my way out, but when I get to the fields all I see are black birds and assorted smaller birds, some ducks and geese. I know why, it's because the corn is still standing and green.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ezbite said:


> I've been to mosquito and the grand river fields. I see them flying on my way and sitting on wires on my way out, but when I get to the fields all I see are black birds and assorted smaller birds, some ducks and geese. I know why, it's because the corn is still standing and green.


If youre gonna end up going back empty handed, might as well blast a few European starlings and bring those home!


----------

